# Celeb bb



## Steff (Jan 3, 2013)

so far frankie detorie and rylan


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2013)

They're doing well - I've actually heard of both of them!


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2013)

someone called paula hamilton is on now dont know her


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> someone called paula hamilton is on now dont know her



Model from the 1980s Volkswagen advert


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Model from the 1980s Volkswagen advert



ahh ty 


now we have gillain talyforth and toadfish from neighbours woo


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> ahh ty
> 
> 
> now we have gillain talyforth and toadfish from neighbours woo



They are doing well, no z-lists so far (apart from Rylan maybe )


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> They are doing well, no z-lists so far (apart from Rylan maybe )



some guy from corrie which im an avid fan of and dont even recognise is in and some page 3 girl who talks very annoylingly her name is lacey bang-hard!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> some guy from corrie which im an avid fan of and dont even recognise is in and some page 3 girl who talks very annoylingly her name is lacey bang-hard!



Down to the dross now then  Didn't I hear that Jim Davidson was supposed to have been going in?


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Down to the dross now then  Didn't I hear that Jim Davidson was supposed to have been going in?



nt sure hun

claire from steps in now


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2013)

neil raxor ruddick is in there now lol he should be fun


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2013)

I used to fancy Claire before she grew her hair long  Wonder how Razor will get along with Rylan


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I used to fancy Claire before she grew her hair long  Wonder how Razor will get along with Rylan



final ones were a hollywood couple from a show called the hills,.

its more how he will get along with frankie apparently theres history between them


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> final ones were a hollywood couple from a show called the hills,.
> 
> its more how he will get along with frankie apparently theres history between them



Never seen the Hills. I'm predicting Paula will be first out as she's only famous for one thing and that was 30 years ago!


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Never seen the Hills. I'm predicting Paula will be first out as she's only famous for one thing and that was 30 years ago!



its diffirent this year, 6 of them have gone in the house 6 have gone in the BB basement...should bring a new dimension


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2013)

Steff said:


> its diffirent this year, 6 of them have gone in the house 6 have gone in the BB basement...should bring a new dimension



Might try and catch a few minutes of it  Like your new sig Steff


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Might try and catch a few minutes of it  Like your new sig Steff



I just try and try every year to not watch but i always end up getting sucked in.

LOL thanks Alan Il say it but it wont happen


----------



## HelenP (Jan 3, 2013)

Bit of a boring line up - if it wasn't for Rylan I probably wouldn't even bother watching it.  Oh okay, I probably would - but I wouldn't enjoy it as much!! 

Yes Jim Davidson WAS supposed to be going in - thank GOD for Operation Yewtree, mind you Razor Ruddock is apparently his replacement - yuk!!

Can't believe Paula Hamilton passed the show's psych tests, I watched her on a reality show called "Celebritiy Five go to South Africa" a couple of years ago - she didn't come across well!!  Apparently she's bi-polar and has Asperger's, I'm not sure this is the best environment for her........

For me, it's Rylan all the way......................... *ducks

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2013)

HelenP said:


> Bit of a boring line up - if it wasn't for Rylan I probably wouldn't even bother watching it.  Oh okay, I probably would - but I wouldn't enjoy it as much!!
> 
> Yes Jim Davidson WAS supposed to be going in - thank GOD for Operation Yewtree, mind you Razor Ruddock is apparently his replacement - yuk!!
> 
> ...




God your quackers Helen,please god let razor or gillan win


----------



## Steff (Jan 3, 2013)

from what Emma willis and the gang are saying Claire is a worry emtional wise,I remember seeing her on steps reunited she was always crying and struggles with fame,weight etc etc


----------



## HelenP (Jan 3, 2013)

HelenP said:


> Can't believe Paula Hamilton passed the show's psych tests, I watched her on a reality show called "Celebritiy Five go to South Africa" a couple of years ago - she didn't come across well!!  Apparently she's bi-polar and has Asperger's, *I'm not sure this is the best environment for her........*
> 
> 
> xx



How bizarre - Martin Kemp just said exACTly the same thing (bib) on BBOTS about Claire from Steps!!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Jan 4, 2013)

Steff said:


> God your quackers Helen



Why thank you!


----------



## MeganN (Jan 4, 2013)

Saw everyone but the last couple as hubby was rubbing my feet and I fell asleep!!
Swear that was his plan so he could watch restoration man instead lol. Bless him x


----------



## Casper (Jan 4, 2013)

MeganN said:


> Saw everyone but the last couple as hubby was rubbing my feet and I fell asleep!!
> Swear that was his plan so he could watch restoration man instead lol. Bless him x



I watched Restoration Man - it was waaay more interesting!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2013)

MeganN said:


> Saw everyone but the last couple as hubby was rubbing my feet and I fell asleep!!
> Swear that was his plan so he could watch restoration man instead lol. Bless him x



what is your secret megan i cant even get my oh to rub my back never mind feet lol


----------



## MeganN (Jan 5, 2013)

I get him to do checks on my feet steph. Lol now if I put them in his lap he will rub them while he watches telly. Plus he knows if I'm upset or stressed it helps to calm me down. 

Result!! Lol x


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2013)

MeganN said:


> I get him to do checks on my feet steph. Lol now if I put them in his lap he will rub them while he watches telly. Plus he knows if I'm upset or stressed it helps to calm me down.
> 
> Result!! Lol x


 sneaky but effective


----------



## MeganN (Jan 5, 2013)

Aww he's a good boy too  otherwise I wouldn't feed him. (And he knows that I wouldn't look after him if he doesn't behave)


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2013)

So Paula has some mystery illness and gets to go into main house on docs orders

Lol at rylan having his name on his hoody


----------



## Steff (Jan 12, 2013)

Vintage bb lol thank god the rows have begun lol

Agree with who as gone so far to


----------



## HelenP (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't wait for those odious little creeps to to go.  HATE that Channel 5 did this thing, it's my most hated 'task', sending people to secretly watch what everyone's doing and saying about them, what exactly do they expect will happen?  THey're just seeking sensationalism.  I like the odd row, but not this way.

Still Rylan to win all the way for me, he's the only one with any personality, with the possible exception of Razor, all the the others are terminally dull.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2013)

HelenP said:


> Can't wait for those odious little creeps to to go.  HATE that Channel 5 did this thing, it's my most hated 'task', sending people to secretly watch what everyone's doing and saying about them, what exactly do they expect will happen?  THey're just seeking sensationalism.  I like the odd row, but not this way.
> 
> Still Rylan to win all the way for me, he's the only one with any personality, with the possible exception of Razor, all the the others are terminally dull.
> 
> xx



Razor was restraint in my opinion out in the real world I'm sure he would of ripped that hideous mans head off. I wish big bro would show those 2 slagging housemates off cause it works both ways


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 13, 2013)

You couldn't pay me to watch it... 

That's probably a lie, given my unemployed status.  But I'd charge a LOT!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2013)

Steff said:


> Razor was restraint in my opinion out in the real world I'm sure he would of ripped that hideous mans head off. I wish big bro would show those 2 slagging housemates off cause it works both ways



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...idi-Montag-ask-speak-lawyers-Fight-Night.html


----------



## HelenP (Jan 13, 2013)

Steff said:


> Razor was restraint in my opinion out in the real world I'm sure he would of ripped that hideous mans head off.* I wish big bro would show those 2 slagging housemates off cause it works both ways*



Yes, me too, they're no angels themselves when it comes to making mean comments about the other HMs.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2013)

Alan the same thing happened with those american twins that were in there that time , anytime of trouble and the lawyers are brought out.I think BB are hankering to those 2 every wim, why should they get to go back in the basement back to luxury THEY caused it all along with BB.Rylan was infruriating though going on like he aint playinng up for the camera then the next minute crying like  kid in the dr


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 13, 2013)

_Missed this thread 

Well I agree with you Steff on the yanks, really want them out next but have to differ on Rylan, really see he has some issues and his rise in the public eye really has taken him by storm so did feel for him last night.

Lovin Razor though and I was cheering when he stood up and roared lol_


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Missed this thread
> 
> Well I agree with you Steff on the yanks, really want them out next but have to differ on Rylan, really see he has some issues and his rise in the public eye really has taken him by storm so did feel for him last night.
> 
> Lovin Razor though and I was cheering when he stood up and roared lol_



No one will have forced him to go in the BB house he is getting well paid, i would say he got more attention and lime light in x factor so he should be used to it by now the fame etc.

Only thing i will stick up for him would be I agree someone should of stuck up for him last night and not let him go it alone with both heidi and spencer attacking him


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2013)

I reckon it's part-scripted anyway these days, certainly for the 'celeb' version, and they have an idea of what role will be played by each in creating 'interest'. These tv 'reality' shows have got quite slick at it these days, with TOWIE and the like. 

Rylan seems like a nice guy though, and it sounds like a bit of bullying to me.


----------



## HelenP (Jan 13, 2013)

As much as I detest them, I don't think the blame lies with Speidi, I place it firmly on the Channel 5 show producers, what other possible outcome did they expect?  Did the original 'Fight Night' in BB5 not teach them ANYthing??

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2013)

HelenP said:


> As much as I detest them, I don't think the blame lies with Speidi, I place it firmly on the Channel 5 show producers, what other possible outcome did they expect?  Did the original 'Fight Night' in BB5 not teach them ANYthing??
> 
> xx



Very true as i say its down to BB at the end of it all, they know how to play the contestants and if any of them had become violent or anything BB would see it all blow up in there face..

least ive livened the thread up again


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2013)

Well now I know who's up f noms along with Claire and rylan I reckon Claire or Lacey to go


----------



## robofski (Jan 13, 2013)

Steff said:


> Well now I know who's up f noms along with Claire and rylan I reckon Claire or Lacey to go



Surely 'Speidi' have to go on Wednesday!


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2013)

robofski said:


> Surely 'Speidi' have to go on Wednesday!



Why would British public vote out the 2 contributors to all the rows, it would be boring without them although I can't stand um


----------



## HelenP (Jan 13, 2013)

Nah, I'd be MORE than happy to see the back of them, they're not entertaining me at ALL.

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2013)

HelenP said:


> Nah, I'd be MORE than happy to see the back of them, they're not entertaining me at ALL.
> 
> xx



Yeah but no but yeah the public are renowned for keeping in the ones who cause the most upset and this year its been spidey lol


----------



## robofski (Jan 14, 2013)

I think the great British public will get this one right!!!  Get them out!!


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2013)

robofski said:


> I think the great British public will get this one right!!!  Get them out!!



Shall we virtually bet?


----------



## robofski (Jan 14, 2013)

Steff said:


> Shall we virtually bet?



I virtually bet you a carb free chocolate cake they are out on Wednesday


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2013)

robofski said:


> I virtually bet you a carb free chocolate cake they are out on Wednesday



Deal lol.....


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2013)

Hahahaha shock task was hilarious, when Ryan chose to shock Heidi and spencer was mad lmao

Now looks like there having a go at b b for not inviting them to the party hehe


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2013)

Rofl at those 2 demanding to be put back in the basement and saying how much gratitude they should be shown for taking part in the tasks....


----------



## robofski (Jan 14, 2013)

Steff said:


> Rofl at those 2 demanding to be put back in the basement and saying how much gratitude they should be shown for taking part in the tasks....



What a pair of *******


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2013)

robofski;405411 pair of *******[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Celebrities?


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 14, 2013)

_BB should have let them freeze!

Loved seeing Rylan in the diaryroom hoovering up kept having to turn off to listen to BB ROMF

Hot off the press there will not be a live feed for the foreseeable future as there aren't enough people that warrant it. they said it doesn't reach as many people as FB Twitter and all that jazz, what rot!

Just watching BB on the side hell where do they get some of the audience from The local zoo?_


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _BB should have let them freeze!
> 
> Loved seeing Rylan in the diaryroom hoovering up kept having to turn off to listen to BB ROMF
> 
> ...



Lol at rylan keep Switching Hoover off to see what b b said. Have to agree with audience comment saz nd some of them must have no life there are always there


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2013)

Rob I'll have a tiny bit of creme freiche with the cake please


Ha been watching reality shows to long knew they would stay

Lacey is out won't be a miss


----------



## robofski (Jan 16, 2013)

Steff said:


> Rob I'll have a tiny bit of creme freiche with the cake please
> 
> 
> Ha been watching reality shows to long knew they would stay
> ...



I was so convinced I'd even written my message ready to hit send LOL

Best start baking


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2013)

robofski said:


> I was so convinced I'd even written my message ready to hit send LOL
> 
> Best start baking



Hehehe pinny and all


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2013)

Ooo wonder wats going on here


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2013)

Hah when will there learn.... Why put all them up tho would be good for razor n Ryan to go up against one another


----------



## robofski (Jan 16, 2013)

Steff said:


> Hah when will there learn.... Why put all them up tho would be good for razor n Ryan to go up against one another



Got to be the Americans this time!  Double or quits?


----------



## Steff (Jan 16, 2013)

robofski said:


> Got to be the Americans this time!  Double or quits?



It wont be them but if your ok with being wrong twice then cool


----------



## robofski (Jan 17, 2013)

Steff said:


> It wont be them but if your ok with being wrong twice then cool



I'll put my mixing bowl away until Friday then


----------



## Steff (Jan 17, 2013)

robofski said:


> I'll put my mixing bowl away until Friday then



Lol sounds a plan...

Gotta love there gall spidey lol


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_Really hoping the Yanks go Fri night as can't even bear to hear them speaking specially with all the "we're gonna win" BS.
I have even said to Mr Roo that if they end up being in the last 3 I may even have to attend the last night and have some sort of missile tucked away to help them on their travels back across the pond. (hell I hope they don't get stranded here with the snow)_


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Really hoping the Yanks go Fri night as can't even bear to hear them speaking specially with all the "we're gonna win" BS.
> I have even said to Mr Roo that if they end up being in the last 3 I may even have to attend the last night and have some sort of missile tucked away to help them on their travels back across the pond. (hell I hope they don't get stranded here with the snow)_



Please tell me where u guna tuck it


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_Now if I tell you that it would spoil it Mrs, only half hour to go!_


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Now if I tell you that it would spoil it Mrs, only half hour to go!_



No more secrets you said after that incident in the toilets


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_Steff I trusted you specially when you told me about that woman mistaking you for her partner in the pub_


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_Well I never would have guessed she'd be out next! 

Soooooooo who are the gruesome twosome trying to fool with their reverse psychology_


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

robofski said:


> I'll put my mixing bowl away until Friday then



Out it comes muhahaha


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Well I never would have guessed she'd be out next!
> 
> Soooooooo who are the gruesome twosome trying to fool with their reverse psychology_



I'm recording it but had to see who went


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_because she was booooooring!_


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _because she was booooooring!_



Yeah..... She and Tricia should of gone together


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2013)

Who? Claire? Haven't been watching


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Gillian has gone

No crowd either coz of weather


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2013)

Steff said:


> Gillian has gone
> 
> No crowd either coz of weather



How depressing!


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Northerner said:


> How depressing!



Yeah for safety reasons it's jus her and Brian I assume


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_Razor or Rylan to win!_


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Razor or Rylan to win!_



Yay agreed!!!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_ohhh not like you to agree with me lovi lol_


----------



## robofski (Jan 18, 2013)

Steff said:


> Out it comes muhahaha



I just don't understand!  I guess they are entertaining but I really don't like them!

Best get my Mary Berry book out!


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

robofski said:


> Best get my Mary Berry book out!



First time I've heard it called that


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _ohhh not like you to agree with me lovi lol_



Lol new year ain't it so gotta be nicer to my biatches


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_OOOOOOOOOH guess you had an extra bowl of Biatch flakes this morning hunni and hey don't forget your scaucer of milk before your curl up in your basket tonight_


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _OOOOOOOOOH guess you had an extra bowl of Biatch flakes this morning hunni and hey don't forget your scaucer of milk before your curl up in your basket tonight_



MEOW!!!!!!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 18, 2013)

_more RAAAAAAAAR darling_


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

Loving the cockney night hahah


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

Caught up with a nice little spat with speidi and rylan from when they had a blogging task to do.


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

Oooh loving this haha good ol bb


----------



## robofski (Jan 20, 2013)

You must agree that they won't win!


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree tentatively they won win yes

Had to laugh at rylan ending a row with I've got to do my nails


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 20, 2013)

_I thought it was hilarious those two spanners dancing around to their own party while everyone in the house went about their own business!

I cannot wait for them to be booted out.

Also I hope they do watch the tapes back (so narcissistic they will I'm sure) and she gets caught out bashing the bishop by Rylan and Clare LMAO_


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

Seen an exclusive clip from when they were challenged to get there letters home and something spencer and Heidi did made my eyes fill up they were disgusting to Claire and rightly so rylan went ballistic


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 20, 2013)

_Missed that as Steve watching something on recorder  

Have to see it tomoz night_


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Missed that as Steve watching something on recorder
> 
> Have to see it tomoz night_



It weren't on tonites show it sumit nt been televised on 5 yet x


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 20, 2013)

_cool hope they show it though_


----------



## robofski (Jan 20, 2013)

Steff said:


> Seen an exclusive clip from when they were challenged to get there letters home and something spencer and Heidi did made my eyes fill up they were disgusting to Claire and rightly so rylan went ballistic



Just caught that too. Can't wait to see the full fall out tomorrow, there's always a housemate or two I don't like but these are the worst ever (I guess that's what the producers want though, as much as I don't like them I keep watching to see how vile they are the next day!)


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 20, 2013)

_i'll high 5 you on that one Rob!_


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

robofski said:


> Just caught that too. Can't wait to see the full fall out tomorrow, there's always a housemate or two I don't like but these are the worst ever (I guess that's what the producers want though, as much as I don't like them I keep watching to see how vile they are the next day!)



Nasty wasn't it

Why are big bro allowing them to dip outta tasks they need there fee dropping everytime they refuse.

If this was a non celeb  big bro the contestants wud be getting punished


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _cool hope they show it though_



Oh they will to juicy nt to


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 20, 2013)

_I totally agree, down with the blaggards I say_


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _I totally agree, down with the blaggards I say_



Lolol.

Next 5 days will b tense that's for sure


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 20, 2013)

_And that will just be in my house watching it lol_


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _And that will just be in my house watching it lol_



Lmao 

Who's going Wednesday


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 21, 2013)

Steff said:


> Lmao
> 
> Who's going Wednesday



_*Hopefully it will be Tweedledum dumb and Tweedlevendumber!*_


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _*Hopefully it will be Tweedledum dumb and Tweedlevendumber!*_



It will be Tricia , well depends if she even gets voted like lol


can you believe Rylan has been allowed out the house hehe for x factor rehearsals


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2013)

classis from spencer one thing i have learnt is minorities, what its like to be outnumbered h if you 2 had not been such utter tw@@s to everyone in the house you would not be outnumbered

hope your tuned in Saz x


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 21, 2013)

_I'm in hun and totally agree with you. I am seething watching that bimbos actions.

What does he look like with his mask on his face doing the tai chi in the bedroom prize Prat Makes me laugh watching him, who taught him eh a piece of cardboard? I used to go to classes and we were taught to move seamlessly and glide_


----------



## robofski (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't believe they actually make me angry!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 21, 2013)

_ok Rob deep breaths lol_


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2013)

so is the final wednesday ?


----------



## robofski (Jan 21, 2013)

Steff said:


> so is the final wednesday ?



No, final is Friday, one more leaving tomorrow the the rest on Friday!


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 21, 2013)

_No Friday and I'm due to go to London with my Niece for the weekend _


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2013)

robofski said:


> No, final is Friday, one more leaving tomorrow the the rest on Friday!



wedensday u mean


ahem ahem sarah


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 21, 2013)

_Semi is weds and final Fri, just checked

Not unhappy bout going to the big smoke just that i'll miss the final lol. I did promise her a weekend away though and it was her choice where and when!_


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Semi is weds and final Fri, just checked
> 
> Not unhappy bout going to the big smoke just that i'll miss the final lol. I did promise her a weekend away though and it was her choice where and when!_



i was ahemming because i missed my invite in post


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 21, 2013)

_to the final or my trip to London lol_ ?


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 21, 2013)

_WOW Jamie E without beard  NIIIIIICE_


----------



## Steff (Jan 21, 2013)

Sazzaroo said:


> _to the final or my trip to London lol_ ?



latter

missed first 10 mins wat they talked about?


----------



## Steff (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice again I'm right haa they were always guna stay

There apology was pathetic mind lol


----------



## robofski (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't believe the final two, I've even picked up the phone and voted, not like me at all!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2013)

Who won?


----------



## robofski (Jan 29, 2013)

Rylan!  With Spedi in 2nd.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2013)

robofski said:


> Rylan!  With Spedi in 2nd.



Cheers Dan! I wonder what we'll see him in next then?


----------



## Steff (Jan 29, 2013)

Apparently rylan will be new presenter on xtra factor

Speidi believe there deserve a knighthood for what they did in the big bro house lol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2013)

Steff said:


> Apparently rylan will be new presenter on xtra factor
> 
> Speidi believe there deserve a knighthood for what they did in the big bro house lol



I'm sure Her Maj has put them straight on the top of her list!


----------

